# General > Reunions >  Caithness 5 0 Party !

## KHanna

Born in 1961 ? Want to reconnect with 'school' friends, 'old' friends or just have a pint with 'good' friends you don't see often enough, come along to The Park Hotel, Thurso on July 29th at 7.30 for an informal reunion/party/gathering/hoolie/piss up . . . whatever you want it to be  :Grin:   No point moaning about it might as well embrace it. Hope to see you there and would be great if you can let us know you are coming and how many are coming with you so we can organise the sausage rolls !! Either through Caithness.org or facebook x

----------

